# Altums 6.10.2010 photos and vedio



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

10 months old since I got them


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your fish make me smile, Kevin....every single time that I look at them. The altums are gorgeous. I love how they stay at that angle. Every time I see that stance in my discus, there's a scrap just around the corner, so when I look at your altums, they look they they are always ready for a fight! 

After I watched your altum video, I looked at the one of your wild discus. Big sigh.....!!! That's the exact set up I want for my wilds. But I have to ask - do your wilds not hurt themselves on the wood?

Thanks very much for the update on your altums and wild discus, Kevin. I think of these beasties quite often and as I mentioned to you, I am always on the lookout for updates from you. I really enjoyed this.

Shelley


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Shelley.
The Altums quite often look up waiting for food, they are always alert.
The discus don't get cratch on the wood, even some of of branches are kinda sharp.
it's how they live in wild, with roots around, they don't dart around, so less change get hurt.



Embersmom said:


> Your fish make me smile, Kevin....every single time that I look at them. The altums are gorgeous. I love how they stay at that angle. Every time I see that stance in my discus, there's a scrap just around the corner, so when I look at your altums, they look they they are always ready for a fight!
> 
> After I watched your altum video, I looked at the one of your wild discus. Big sigh.....!!! That's the exact set up I want for my wilds. But I have to ask - do your wilds not hurt themselves on the wood?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice. thanks for posting.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome lookin


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, guys


----------

